

Long term Firefox support for corporate users is still possible - girishmony
http://www.browsomatic.com/2011/06/long-term-firefox-support-for-corporate.html

======
rlpb
This is exactly what Debian and Ubuntu do (and presumably other distributions
too). They provide a stable release, and security updates are backported.

If you wanted to do something similar with Windows desktops for Firefox, you
might base your release on the same source version as the Firefox source from
a Ubuntu LTS release. This may make your job easier, although there would
probably still be plenty of OS- and platform- specific backports to deal with.

